# An 83 UrQ gets the treatment it rightfully deserves



## jlayne (Sep 4, 2014)

After purchasing an '83 quattro from a friend of a friend, I've begun the process bringing it back to a better state than when I first bought it in September of 2014. I wasn't in the market for a car, let alone a quattro. But when this was offered to me for a very reasonable price and I even countered that price, I couldn't pass it up. Bottom line- the previous owner truly didn't know what he had. Because of that (and to be honest), my original intent was to flip the car and make a few grand but the more I learned about the car (it's history, the rarity, the community) and the more time I spent with it, I couldn't sell it. In fact many friends began hash-tagging on my Instagram and Facebook updates: #dontsellthequattro. It didn't take long for me to justify keeping it- a couple days. It was my wife who I had to convince as we are beginning an addition to our home and could definitely use the extra money. I'm still trying to convince her but I have a lot of support behind me and a passion and desire to keep it for quite some time. It's really not an argument but more of a win-win for each of use; she's getting a bigger home and I get the car I drooled over from my childhood. Her win has a few more zeros behind it though. 

I'm trying to play catch up here as a lot of work has been done to it since I first purchased it. I'll be posting more pics of its progress as time goes on. But for now here's a little background since then. 









Bringing her home for the first time. 








My dad and kids checking it out. 
























I really wasn't looking forward to tackling this. 

Shortly after taking my dad for a spin, it got stuck in second gear. The infamous rubber ball joint broke. That was ok because I was planning on taking it to my mechanic whom I've known for 20 years to have him go through it, look for any issues, give it a tune up including timing belt, plugs, wires, thermostat, oils/fluids flushed and changed, smog check, etc. But before she goes, I need to take the stereo and everything affiliated with it out first.









A copper-scrappers dream. Rule of thumb-Always start with the radio. 









Off she goes

Then my work began. How to find parts? I honestly didn't know. So I took to forums like this one among others and began. I must say, the urq community is pretty amazing. You know who you are. They've been a wealth of information and always are able to provide me so much more knowledge about this car than I ever thought of. I even got some history of the car and pics of it from over 20 years ago. 









Track days out side of Denver circa 1992. What's funny is this track was only a few miles away from a farm my dad had. 

























Limerock circa 1994

In the meantime, I made a call to a friend to get some things powder coated. 








And progress was being made at my mechanics (with some time in between for shipping of parts)

















Meanwhile, I was away on a business trip and snuck away to the guys at 2Bennetts to get some inspiration. Really nice guys that run quite an operation there. They must've spent over an hour with me. But this? This blew me away.

















I'll continue my adventure by posting more pics in the near future. But for now, Cheers.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

YES!
Nice start.
Very much looking forward to progress.

I might have some pics of this car from 2003-2004.
I'll have to check.


----------



## Tony Attard (Apr 27, 2012)

*pictures*

Thanks for sharing your adventures with us Sep.

Tony: 83 URQ


----------

